# 6 ft Tiger Shark



## gbearden (Oct 19, 2007)

We caught this 6 ft? tiger shark last weekend at st george island fl by yaking our bait out and fighting from shore. Put up a pretty good fight, we have caught bigger sharks but were stoked to catch a tiger. Are these sharks in the pensacola area/gulf shores? Have any of you guys ever caught one.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yes, yes we have. post up in the surf fishing section. 

here's a few from members this past month. 

Ugly1


Moganman and his friend


happyhourhero


Mine 7'4"

9'


----------



## gbearden (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Mine 7'4"


Curious about how you are measuring the sharks? Is it to the tip of the tail or the fork?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Curious about how you are measuring the sharks? Is it to the tip of the tail or the fork?



tip of the tail. that one was 6'5" to the fork i think.

here's a 6fter for reference. people sometimes think i exaggerate lengths due to fish not looking so big in my pics.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> people sometimes think i exaggerate lengths due to fish not looking so big in my pics.


If I was a giant like you, my fish would look small, too!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photos in this thread. To all who took the time to post the photos, thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whole lotta Tigers this year!

LP, I don't think many realize how much of a sharks overall length is in the upper lobe of the tail, especially a Tiger. It's easy to doubt length at first glance because of the short body


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Whole lotta Tigers this year!
> 
> LP, I don't think many realize how much of a sharks overall length is in the upper lobe of the tail, especially a Tiger. It's easy to doubt length at first glance because of the short body


seems that way. there's also been a lot not reported. i know of several from 8-10ft coming off Navarre pier. those guys are killin 'em! (not literally...)

imagine if i had posted one of these guys.  talk about length being in the tail.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ is that a Tiger or Thrasher above?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like a thresher...


----------



## gbearden (Oct 19, 2007)

I wouldnt mind catching a thresher either;

I just fished off the beach near little lagoon in gulf shores and something big (but not a shark) was getting my mullet. One of my mullet had been stripped of all the meat from the head to the tail (the bones were still in tact).


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

thresher. when i had my Malibu X-factor. first "big" fish i targeted off the yak. mever did get the 200+lber i was looking for.



here's one my dad got. that tail hurts when it slaps you. haha.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

sweet tigers, I am hoping they hang around a little longer


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

gbearden said:


> I wouldnt mind catching a thresher either;
> 
> I just fished off the beach near little lagoon in gulf shores and something big (but not a shark) was getting my mullet. One of my mullet had been stripped of all the meat from the head to the tail (the bones were still in tact).


Pinfish....big fish don't suck meat off bones.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

AhGotcha said:


> ^^ is that a Tiger or Thrasher above?


Thresher shark


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> thresher. when i had my Malibu X-factor. first "big" fish i targeted off the yak. mever did get the 200+lber i was looking for.


Were'd you catch those?


----------

